
Measuring UX testing improvements using Google Analytics - OJ_WhatUsersDo
http://whatusersdo.com/blog/measuring-ux-testing-improvements-using-google-analytics/
======
UXCODE
I am using Hooked model to improve UX which I am doing. It is because it can
not be said that improvement has been achieved unless the user keeps using it.
In the measurement, we set the action contents of the user (creation of
account, preview of music, etc.) as tasks and set it as "Time on Task Rate",
"Error Occurrence Rate", "Task Success Rate".

Measurement tools use Google Analytics and BI Tool / Tableau.

I think that this method is the best for now, but is there any other good way?

